# little satilla wma??



## Brandon Abolt (Jan 13, 2013)

Thinking of trying my luck on some public lands this year.Anyway i am looking at hunting little satilla some and wonder how the deer hunting is here.Any feed back or tips will be great. thanks in advance


----------



## Brandon Abolt (Jan 17, 2013)

nobody hunt this area??


----------



## jaymax00 (Jan 22, 2013)

It use to be a great place, atleast for me it was. Then the DNR opened it up for the whole season and it is just over run now. There is no management what so ever at this WMA. You can still see and kill deer it is just much more of a challenge. There are some other really good area's in south east ga to try. shoot me a pm.


----------



## Brandon Abolt (Jan 22, 2013)

this is what i was thinking to as its one of the few open the whole gun season..I got to find me somewhere good to hunt but this (wma)is all new to me


----------



## Brandon Abolt (Feb 3, 2013)

when can you start scouting this wma??


----------

